# 8" sub suggestions for .50 sealed, 300 watts?



## new2mobile (Mar 6, 2010)

suggestions please, going on the floorboard behind drivers seat


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

new2mobile said:


> suggestions please, going on the floorboard behind drivers seat



FOR SPL? umm how much power and what is your budget? DD comes to mind..


----------



## new2mobile (Mar 6, 2010)

yes SPL, as much as you can call an 8" spl, $200 or less, 300 watts and dd is pretty hard to get in Toronto


----------



## new2mobile (Mar 6, 2010)

plus dd pretty much recommends ported for all their subs don't they?


----------



## invinsible (May 4, 2009)

Infinity Ref 860W with 91db sensitivity, requires only .6 cu.ft for ported or .35 sealed.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

IF you can find the older Sundown E8.

That will work well.

Or the older MM2804.

Both will work really well for your requirements.


----------



## new2mobile (Mar 6, 2010)

well I've done a complete about turn on this, 

spoke with DD and they're shipping me a 1508

and I'm gonna go ported, 1 cube, get a bigger amp, and pay for a more expensive custom enclosure

this project has taken a big turn into something far more expensive and time consuming than planned but it should be fun


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

yeah DD1508 needs 1ft3 ported. but seriously for the money and size. Their is just about nothing that can touch it what so ever.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-vendors/68296-sa-8-pre-order-now-open.html
SPECIFICATIONS OF D2 Coil (D4 will be similar) :

RE: 3.28 ohms (series)
FS: 41.6 Hz
Qes: 0.513
Qms: 6.606
Qts: 0.476
Le: 2.778 mH
Vas: 3.285 L
BL: 17.138 N/A
Cms: 83.341 um/N
Mms: 175.654 g
Sens: 78.476 dB @ 1w/1m
POWER: 400 RMS

5.25" depth
8.25" overall basket OD (no gasket)
7.25" cut-out diameter
6.25" magnet diameter

We suggest 0.6 - 1 cube ported tuned to 30-40 hz based on your goals and preferences.

Sealed can be utilized but is not optimal for these drivers.


Dual-4 SA-8 Specs:

RE: 6.08 ohms
Fs: 44.66 Hz
Qes: 0.594
Qms: 6.337
Qts: 0.545
Le: 4.26 mH
VAS: 4.44 L
BL: 21.20 N/A
Cms: 80.8 uM/N
Mms: 157 g
Sens: 80.06 @ 1w/1m
BL^2/RE: 73.92


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

loudest 8" subwoofer - S-10 Forum



Video of the EU700 in action > http://www.edesignaudio.com/eu700.php


----------



## new2mobile (Mar 6, 2010)

glidn said:


> yeah DD1508 needs 1ft3 ported. but seriously for the money and size. Their is just about nothing that can touch it what so ever.


everything I've read online seems to confirm that, plus they're rated at 500 rms and apparently can take alot more


----------



## new2mobile (Mar 6, 2010)

DAT said:


> FOR SPL? umm how much power and what is your budget? DD comes to mind..



btw thank you, DD never even crossed my mind untill your post


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

Im interested in a DD 1508 for my crx.. Anywhere in Canada carries DD ?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Ima gonna say no !

Since he ordered one from Digital Designs .

Digital Designs Speakers Made in the USA - Car, Home, and Personal Audio | ddaudio.com


----------



## new2mobile (Mar 6, 2010)

order direct


----------



## 67Block (Aug 3, 2010)

most 8's perform the same......


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

new2mobile said:


> everything I've read online seems to confirm that, plus they're rated at 500 rms and apparently can take alot more


I had nearly 1,000 watts RMS on tap for mine. I set the amplifier to give me 500 watts RMS with a 4 ohm dummy load at 3/4 volume using a 60 Hz test tone.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

67Block said:


> most 8's perform the same......


Most speakers that make music . . ...


----------



## Mahna Mahna (Mar 2, 2008)

new2mobile said:


> suggestions please, going on the floorboard behind drivers seat


Have you looked at the Memphis MCP8S4 or the ARC 8"?


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

I can strongly recommend B2 Audio ES8.
I have two of them, and I am VERY pleased! 
Hit 139.9 when the enclousure was side mounted (vent and drivers aiming to one of the sides of the vehicle). The enclousure was build for maximum music experience, not SPL  

Tech:









Pictures of mine:


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Robb said:


> Im interested in a DD 1508 for my crx.. Anywhere in Canada carries DD ?



These guys do, although they are in Vancouver, and you are in Ontario: Everything we do is sound - SoundsGood Auto Services

Good guys to deal with, they are over on CCA also......


----------



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

kinna off the wall but... infinity ref. 8" are cheap and pretty solid. we have a guy here that did 144 on a single 8" legal on the dash in comp.


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

dohckiller808 said:


> kinna off the wall but... infinity ref. 8" are cheap and pretty solid. we have a guy here that did 144 on a single 8" legal on the dash in comp.


He hit 144 using a single Infinity Reference, or was it with a different sub?


----------



## RyanM923 (May 12, 2007)

Dayton Reference HF at partsexpress.com


----------



## dohckiller808 (Sep 15, 2009)

The Dude said:


> He hit 144 using a single Infinity Reference, or was it with a different sub?


with the reference. just 1. although it was burped with a rockford 2k. but it didnt blow


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

dohckiller808 said:


> with the reference. just 1. although it was burped with a rockford 2k. but it didnt blow


nice....


----------

